# externe webseite in var laden (grabbing) ?



## KingGO (6. März 2005)

Hallo ich hoffe der Titel war passend hab auch lang überlegt ich komme ganz schnell zum Punkt.

Der Webspace funpic. erlaubt das einfügen von externen inhalten nicht habs mit allen möglichen probiert 

wollte das nun irgendwie über java script regeln das der mir den seiten inhalt von domain.deee in eine javascript variable lädt und dan nachher nach php übergibt 

in php war diese sache ja ganz einfach aber geht nicht weil extenes einfügen ja nicht erlaubt ist hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen 


```
$datei = fopen("http://www................de","r");
$daten = fread($datei,1000000);
$zufinden = "The stream is currently not available.";
if(ereg($zufinden, $daten)) $gefunden = TRUE;
if($gefunden == "TRUE"){
                            
echo'<img src="images/logo_of.jpg" border="0" width="347" height="175">';
                            
}else{
                            
echo'<img src="images/logo.jpg" border="0" width="347" height="175">';
                            
}
```


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. März 2005)

Hallo!

schau mal hier:

```
/*
 * Created on 06.03.2005@19:54:29
 *
 * TODO Some Licence info...
 */
package de.tutorials;

import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.BufferedWriter;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.FileWriter;
import java.io.InputStreamReader;
import java.net.URL;
import java.net.URLConnection;

/**
 * @author Administrator
 * 
 * TODO Explain me
 */
public class WebsiteGrabber {

    public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
        URLConnection con = new URL("http://www.tutorials.de").openConnection();
        BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(con
                .getInputStream()));
        File file = new File("c:/temp/tutorials-home.html");
        BufferedWriter bw = new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter(file));
        while (br.ready()) {
            bw.write(br.readLine());
            bw.newLine();
        }
        br.close();
        bw.flush();
        bw.close();
    }
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## KingGO (6. März 2005)

ah ich danke dir könnteste das noch erklären weil java ist mein absoluter horror  

brauch ja nur wissen wo url rein muss zum graben und dan die variable 


ist das JAVA oder JAVASCRIPT

weil bekomme nen Java fehler

package de.tutorials;


----------



## Basti54 (6. März 2005)

dann kommentier es doch mal aus 

 das ist feinstes Java.


----------

